# England Premier League 19-21 Oct



## OddsPoster (Oct 15, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
19 Oct 14:45 Newcastle United - Liverpool FC 4.45 3.40 1.95 +183 Newcastle United - Liverpool FC 
19 Oct 17:00 Manchester United - Southampton FC 1.60 4.20 6.00 +184 Manchester United - Southampton FC 
19 Oct 17:00 Everton FC - Hull City 1.47 4.40 8.00 +179 Everton FC - Hull City 
19 Oct 17:00 Chelsea FC - Cardiff City 1.27 6.00 13.00 +185 Chelsea FC - Cardiff City 
19 Oct 17:00 Swansea City - Sunderland AFC 1.62 4.00 6.10 +178 Swansea City - Sunderland AFC 
19 Oct 17:00 Stoke City - West Bromwich Albion 2.35 3.30 3.30 +167 Stoke City - West Bromwich Albion 
19 Oct 17:00 Arsenal FC - Norwich City 1.32 5.00 14.00 +185 Arsenal FC - Norwich City 
19 Oct 19:30 West Ham United - Manchester City 6.00 3.50 1.73 +178 West Ham United - Manchester City 
20 Oct 18:00 Aston Villa - Tottenham Hotspur 3.90 3.50 2.05 +176 Aston Villa - Tottenham Hotspur 
21 Oct 22:00 Crystal Palace - Fulham FC 2.75 3.20 2.80 +138


----------



## HowToBet (Oct 17, 2013)

EVERTON V HULL : PREDICTIONS AND BETTING TIPS

Two sides separated by just one point after solid starts with Everton (3-3-1) and Hull(3-2-2) doing battle at Goodison Park. Everton have an impressive home record and have settled well with new manager Roberto Martinez, impressing greatly in a first half masterclass against Newcastle. A first loss at Man City last match was a disappointing second half performance, but other than that it is all positive for Everton. Midfielder Gibson looks likely for a lengthy spell on the injury list after being structured off for Ireland, though Steven Pienaar is close to a return, as is defender Alcaraz.          

  Hull are unbeaten in five in all competitions, and their two defeats have come away at Chelsea and Man City. In Steve Bruce they have a very capable manager, and they will be well organised and no pushover for anyone. Injury misses for regulars Chester (def), Koren (mid) and most notably Robbie Brady who had scored three in six don’t help for this tough task.

Odds of 1.44 for an Everton win are understandable but don’t offer us any real value so we will look elsewhere for the betting tips. The best bet I can see for the match is Over 2.5 goals at 1.80(4/5)at Bet 365. Everton under Martinez are looking more adventurous and likely to get goals, but the attacking formation makes conceding likely also and this looks good odds on this bet.

Over 2.5 Goals with Bet 365

Romelu Lukaku is a class striker and it is baffling that Mourinho has allowed him to go out on loan from Chelsea. Evertons style of play looks to suit him perfectly and he has four goals in three already. Bet 365 offer 2.10 (11/10) on Lukaku to score anytime and this also rates a good betting tip.

Lukaku to score anytime bet with 365 HERE

A new bet that is proving very popular is for both teams to score and nominating a team to win the match. With goals in mind for this game and Everton expected to collect the win I suggest another bet on this market at 3.40(12/5) at Corals for both teams to score and Everton to win.


----------



## HowToBet (Oct 17, 2013)

SWANSEA V SUNDERLAND : PREDICTIONS AND BETTING TIPS

For all of their plaudits Swansea have just seven points so far with a (2-1-4) record and no wins in three at home. Arsenal and Man Utd have been two of the visitors though, so it hasn’t been an easy home run and this offers a much better chance for the Swans. Laudrups men went down 2-0 at Southampton last time, though it says a lot that the Southampton keeper was the man of the match there. Michu and Bony offer an impressive front line and Shelvey has fitted in well since his move from Liverpool. The Swans will hope to have key defender Ashley Williams and midfielders De Guzman and Hernandez back from injury. Swansea are unbeaten in the last four meetings of the sides here.

Gus Poyet takes charge of a Sunderland team with just one point from seven played and rooted to the foot of the table. The last two performances in defeat to Liverpool and Man Utd haven’t been bad, but they lack a goalscorer. Steven Fletcher is out injured, and he is the only striker at the club who has found the net in the league which highlights the Mackems main problem.

Onto the betting tips and Swansea at 1.62(8/13) at Corals 1X2 looks a good price to me. Swansea as you would expect under Laudrup play good football, and I expect them to be too good for a limited Sunderland team and secure a good win.

Swansea to win back it at Corals

I don’t expect a glut of goals in this one and suggest Under 2.5 goals at 2.00(1/1) Corals as another attractive betting tip. All of Swansea games against lesser opposition have been under so far, and Sunderland will do well to find the net here in my opinion making this a big looking price.

Under 2.5 goals bet here

For those who like a bigger price for smaller stakes a correct score play on Swansea to win 2-0 at 8.00(7/1) at Corals is also worth a look. As already stated I fancy a low scoring Swans win without Sunderland scoring, so this fits the bill nicely at tasty odds.


----------



## bestbets (Oct 18, 2013)

Newcastle v Liverpool Prediction and Betting Tips



By Jono Bate on 16th Oct, 2013 



Wednesday, 16 October, 2013 - 18:30 to Saturday, 19 October, 2013 - 11:45







Newcastle United will be keen to make amends after their last meeting with Liverpool at St. James’ Park and we have got free football tips for the Premier League clash on Saturday lunchtime.

The visitors ran out comfortable 6-0 winners in April, with midfield talisman Philippe Coutinho taking many of the plaudits. The Brazilian looks set to play his first game since mid-September after a shoulder injury sustained against Swansea. High flying Liverpool could also have Glen Johnson, Aly Cissokho and Joe Allen back for Saturday’s fixture.

Newcastle, however, may not be so fortunate. They could be without captain Fabricio Coloccini, as he missed Argentina’s World Cup Qualifier with Uruguay with a muscle injury. Steven Taylor could feature after not playing since his sending off on the opening day of the season against Manchester City. He has been struggling with a hamstring injury of late, but may be involved at the weekend.

Newcastle’s defensive problems will be music to the ears both Luis Suarez and Daniel Sturridge, who seem to be developing quite a partnership since Suarez’s return. The Uruguayan has scored 3 goals in the 2 games he has played, with Sturridge finding the net 6 times already this season and he is the subject of one of our football betting tips for the match.

Newcastle may have to rely on the form of Loic Remy going forward. The Frenchman has netted 5 in 5 since his loan move from QPR. However, they have only scored 9 goals all season, with midfielder Hatem Ben Arfa their next highest scorer with 2. Yoan Gouffran is the only other striker to find the back of the net for The Magpies in the Premier League this season.

It seems the game is destined to have goals, with both sides having in-form strikers at present. Only one fixture in Premier League history (Arsenal vs Tottenham – 125 goals) has seem more goals than this one (122). Bet Victor has over 2.5 goals at odds of 3/4.

Newcastle haven’t failed to score in their last 7, but with the SAS (Sturridge & Suarez) partnership, Liverpool look like they will be too strong for the The Toon. Ladbrokes are offering both teams to score and Liverpool to win at 11/4 and that will make up our final betting tip for Newcastle vs Liverpool this weekend.

Newcastle vs Liverpool Betting Tips

Daniel Sturridge first goalscorer @ 9/2 (Bet365)

Over 2.5 goals @ 3/4 (Bet Victor)

Both teams to score and Liverpool win @ 11/4 (Ladbrokes)


----------



## bestbets (Oct 18, 2013)

Aston Villa v Tottenham Prediction and Betting Tips



By Visitor on 17th Oct, 2013 



Thursday, 17 October, 2013 - 16:00 to Sunday, 20 October, 2013 - 16:00







The Premier League returns following the international break with this intriguing fixture at Villa Park on Sunday and we have got football betting tips for Aston Villa vs Tottenham. 

Aston Villa have had a decent start to the season, picking up 10 points from their first 7 games, including two giant killings against Arsenal and Manchester City. Tottenham on the other hand are doing perhaps a little worse than they would of hoped, 1 point out of their last two league fixtures meaning manager Andre Villas-Boas will be looking to return to winning ways as soon as possible.
Rumours have emerged this week of possible interest from Tottenham in Manchester United forward Javier Hernandez following a poor start to their Spurs career by Soldado, Lamela and their other big money summer signings. Whilst I still believe these are world class players I’m not going to be tipping any Tottenham players for a FGS this week as there depth of squad and their inconsistent stars makes it difficult to predict who they are even going to start. I’m sure these players will come good at one stage but right now they are just too inconsistent for me to risk a guess.

The International break usually causes more trouble for bigger teams that have more full international players, however the importance of Christian Benteke to this Aston Villa side means that this may not be the case here. After missing both of Belgium's international games following his injury at Norwich, Paul Lambert has confirmed that Benteke will be given a late fitness test. If you’re willing to take a risk, Benteke to score first (13/2 Paddy Power) isn’t a terrible shout.

However, up until last weekend Tottenham had one of the best defensive records in the league. Following an embarrassing defeat to West Ham I personally predict a return to form. It is also important to notice the correlation between teams poor performances and their appearance in European competitions. Spurs went into their last fixture having only just returned from an away trip to Anzhi in Russia, Whilst there opponents were well rested. After the international break the level of fatigued players in more even across all of the clubs in the top division.

Aston Villa v Tottenham Betting Tips

Tottenham to win 2-0 9/1 with Winner

Tottenham to win 3-0 22/1 with Bet Victor


----------



## JonSimmons (Oct 21, 2013)

I really fancy Crystal Palace v Fulham FC for a draw, on paper these two are so evenly matched that the odds are very tempting indeed!


----------

